# RCD-310 Issue. with VCDS codes



## ObnoxiousDrunk (Aug 14, 2012)

I did some searching and could not find a viable answer.....so here goes. I bought an RCD310 to upgrade my 2008 Passat's standard Premium 7 radio. I was confident that I wouldn't have issues as others have upgraded and everything worked. My issue is this. The radio came from a 2012 GTI. I can see the "build date" for the unit (for lack of a better term is 1/19/2012.

When I installed the radio into the Passat everything powered up and I was excited....until 30 seconds later when the whole unit

turned off and "reset" itself . I thought this may have been an anomaly but it occurs every 30-40 seconds .

I connected VAGCOM to the car and got the following info from the 56-Radio Module:

Tuesday,14,August,2012,18:26:48:60732 VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4

Address 56: Radio Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb Control Module Part Number: 1K0 035 164 C HW: 1K0 035 164 C Component and/or Version: LOW NAR SDARS H02 0004 Software Coding: 01000400040005 Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200 VCID: 2241CF473D22CD08171 4 Faults Found:

00856 - Radio Antenna 011 - Open Circuit Freeze Frame: Fault Status: 01101011 Fault Priority: 5 Fault Frequency: 2 Reset counter: 220 Mileage: 31138 km Time Indication: 0 Date: 2012.08.13 Time: 17:26:26

00821 - Antenna 2 for Radio (R93) 011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent Freeze Frame: Fault Status: 00101011 Fault Priority: 5 Fault Frequency: 3 Reset counter: 7 Mileage: 31138 km Time Indication: 0 Date: 2012.08.13 Time: 17:26:26

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 000 - -Freeze Frame: Fault Status: 01100000 Fault Priority: 5 Fault Frequency: 18 Reset counter: 223 Mileage: 31138 km Time Indication: 0 Date: 2012.08.13 Time: 17:26:42

Freeze Frame: Bin. Bits: 001

02633 - Antenna for Satellite Tuner 011 - Open Circuit Freeze Frame: Fault Status: 01101011 Fault Priority: 5 Fault Frequency: 1 Reset counter: 219 Mileage: 31138 km Time Indication: 0 Date: 2012.08.13 Time: 17:29:04

I understand the antenna issues as I did not have the antenna cable connected. The "Control Module Incorrectly Coded" error is my concern. Is this something that a local VW can fix with a re-flash or "re-code".

I do not have much experience with the VAGCOM software so I dare not try to re-code the unit myself (I noticed that I could if I wanted to).


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

No surprise there, the radio you installed is not compatible to your 2008 Passat.


----------



## ObnoxiousDrunk (Aug 14, 2012)

Theresias said:


> No surprise there, the radio you installed is not compatible to your 2008 Passat.


With all do respect, if it was not compatible I would expect the entire unit to not work....AT ALL. But is does....I have a feeling because it is such a new unit that that is the mitigating factor. If other RCD-310 units are compatible with other B6 Passats there must be a way to address the coding issue.....no?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Respect granted, you may want to look up the definition of "compatible".  Specifically the part about "to be used [...] without special adaptation or modification". The RCD310'ish unit you have there was used in the 2011 US Jetta, the 2012 US Beetle and thats it, this specific part number was not used in any Passat. Long story short, the RCD310 versions used in earlier B6 models like yours had a different software on them which also included earlier versions of communications protocols (to communicate with other modules in the car) and certain settings. So the base hardware may be very similar but in fact the software is the limiting factor. In opposite to lets say the RNS510 the RCD310/RCD510 does not allow any recoding - nor is there any software upgrade/downgrade available. Having said that, it brings me back to my original statement... The unit you installed is not compatible to your car, not will it ever be. Mind you, you can of course spend between 500-1500 USD to swap other modules to make them compatible to the new radio but is that worth it? I don't think so...


----------



## ObnoxiousDrunk (Aug 14, 2012)

Theresias,

Thank you providing the detail I was ultimately looking for. If I am dead set on using an RCD-310, I would have to look for an "earlier version" for it to work....correct? 

Thanks again


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Yes, correct.


----------



## ObnoxiousDrunk (Aug 14, 2012)

Hopefully this will be the last question....I seriously appreciate the insight you have provided. 

I found a RCD-510 with a build date of 2009....would there be issues with this unit? Would a newer RCD-510 work or would I face the same coding issues as I have experienced with the 310?

Those should be my last two questions


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

ObnoxiousDrunk said:


> With all do respect, if it was not compatible I would expect the entire unit to not work....AT ALL. But is does.


That's the problem with expectations. Sometimes they don't match reality. The radio will power up as long as the proper voltage is present. It won't do much else if a compatibility issue exists.


----------



## tlc76 (Jun 30, 2014)

*CD Changer control ability on newer white-black screen RCD 310*

I am bringing back to life this topic, due to a little inconvenient that I'm experiencing.

I've recently bought a used RCD 310 with the white-black display, part no. 1K0 035 186 AN. I mounted it on my 2007 Passat which is factory-equipped with a CD Changer unit in the glove box.
Surprisingly, it seems that this unit is not able to control the CD Changer.
The older RCD 310s (blue screen, part no 1K0 035 186 AA) are perfectly capable of controlling the CD Changer.

As you can see on the pinout sticker, there is a difference between the AA and the AN models: the later AN models have the CD Changer pins marked as NC (Not Connected ? ):









I studied the connector in the back of the RCD 310 unit and the pins are physically present, which brings some hope...
Therefore my question is : is it possible to enable the CD Changer by reasonable means such as: modified fw, coding, adaptation?

thanks


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Post an auto-scan............


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

Try the coding and if that doesn't work I'd say no. Do people still buy CDs?


----------

